
“The Precession of Simulacra” by Jean Baudrillard Translated into American - pier25
http://www.continentcontinent.cc/index.php/continent/article/viewArticle/91
======
pier25
Sorry I had to edit the title since the original one didn't fit. The original
title is:

    
    
        "The Precession of Simulacra" by Jean Baudrillard, Translated from English into American

------
PaulHoule
Too much scatological language. Fail.

Somehow the best route to French theory comes through Japan. In the U.S.
French theory has been appropriated by an academic establishment that benefits
from obfuscation.

~~~
pier25
It is a joke...

~~~
PaulHoule
It's not a funny joke.

